# Not just a J2 Thread, MY J2 thread



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm ramping up on the Moebius J2.
By *MY* thread I mean it will be fun to read as well as lots of boring pics..lol I'll be using the TSDS Fusion Core, decals.
And a Starling Tech sound board...







First we got to get the hull ready.

























Steve


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I'll definitely be following your progress Steve.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

OOoooo, I *LOVE* a great J2 build thread!!!:thumbsup:
I'll be with ya 'till the end, dude!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

steve123 said:


> I'm ramping up on the Moebius J2.
> By *MY* thread I mean it will be fun to read as well as lots of boring pics..lol I'll be using the TSDS Fusion Core, decals.
> And a Starling Tech sound board...
> 
> ...


OOOH! Almost done! (NOT)!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I know...lol I'm still getting the landing gear done so I won't scratch the hull after it's painted. 

Thanks guys! This is a great kit.. We will have some fun with this.


Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

steve123 said:


> I know...lol I'm still getting the landing gear done so I won't scratch the hull after it's painted.


"Scratch the hull"?? Dude, it crash-landed on a regular basis... it's like, titanium or adamantium or something... it doesn't "scratch"....


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I recommend filling in the gap between the viewport window sill and the hull. I think every buildup I've seen has the gap left un-filled, which neither the "hero" models nor the full-sized set sported. :dude:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

LOL..it's notgonnahappenium.

*ALL *my projects came to a screeching halt tonight. I made the mistake of looking at the TV when Nova was on..the one about the Sun...very cool.
I'm filling the sink marks in the gear struts and prepping the stairs for paint.
I think non-slip fishies and duckies (in scale) will look great on the stair steps.

Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Seaview said:


> I recommend filling in the gap between the viewport window sill and the hull. I think every buildup I've seen has the gap left un-filled, which neither the "hero" models nor the full-sized set sported. :dude:


That bugged me on my PL J2 (unfinished as of yet), so I dealt with it early on. Think how many star-charts & pens would be in behind there-!:freak:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Seaview! I'll deal with that now..it might even add to the rucktural stridgidity..a bit. And keep all those M&Ms from rolling in there.
And space traffic tickets...

I was looking at the kit's destructions wondering why the window frame was left unfinished in some builds..
can't see a reason, unless it distorts the upper hull to where fit is a problem. And by the time it was noticed it was either too late or they just wanted to wrap up the build..don't know..but thanks for the heads up. I'll install it tomorrow.
Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

steve123 said:


> rucktural stridgidity


LOL, THAT's a new one!:tongue::thumbsup:
Gotta remember that....:lol:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Seaview said:


> I recommend filling in the gap between the viewport window sill and the hull. I think every buildup I've seen has the gap left un-filled, which neither the "hero" models nor the full-sized set sported. :dude:


Agreed. I wish I had done that. Those are the little things that really make a diff.......


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Kardecal...did it just not fit? or was it too late to mess with it?

Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

steve123 said:


> Kardecal...did it just not fit? or was it too late to mess with it?
> 
> Steve


Too late, and not enough _cojones_ to try!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I just fitted it in dry:

























It seems to have a built-in gap along the defroster vent/M&M catcher...
I can see why guys left it...

But even after the build some thick white glue....?

Steve


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Seaview said:


> I recommend filling in the gap between the viewport window sill and the hull. I think every buildup I've seen has the gap left un-filled, which neither the "hero" models nor the full-sized set sported. :dude:


I just assumed it was the track for the shutters (which were only used in a couple of episodes) so I just left it alone. I actually considered making shutters to fit in there, but never got around to it.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

steve123 said:


> I just fitted it in dry:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I broke more locator pins off this model with dry fitting. It is that tight. Now I use a miniscule dot of vegatable oil for lube. Washing off before gluing, of course.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Man *that* takes guts..I never let oil anywhere near a kit... we were painting a full size jeep wagoneer, had it all done pulled the tape and paper off, A guy started to armor all the woodgrain..*and the armor all mist floated around the jeep and fisheyed the new paint...AHGHHHH*

I wash my hands so much my knuckles are always bleeding... no oil...


Steve


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Seaview said:


> I recommend filling in the gap between the viewport window sill and the hull. I think every buildup I've seen has the gap left un-filled, which neither the "hero" models nor the full-sized set sported. :dude:


But isn't that gap necessary for the crash doors track?

Model wouldn't have it because they weren't thought of when it was built, Stage set wouldn't because we never had an exterior shot of them closed.

I dunno.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm going to solve this for this kit. I'll ask the client...lol
Whatever he want's I'll do..I think both ways look ok..But I'm not a LIS buff
I just asked another client who has written an LIS book...let's see what he says too..

Isn't waaay too much information fun..lol?


Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here are pics of one of the filming minatures:
And the ambiguity remains....jeepers...


















What do you guys think?..it could go either way...

Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

steve123 said:


> Here are pics of one of the filming minatures:
> And the ambiguity remains....jeepers...
> 
> 
> ...


Breaks my heart every time I see these pics...........


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

The Slide track for the crash doors are on the hero 4' miniature.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

kdaracal said:


> Breaks my heart every time I see these pics...........


I KNOW, right?

I mean, I can completely understand the thinking for why it was done but I sure don't agree with it. 

I kind of think that had City Beneath the Sea gone to series they would have likely rebuilt Pacifica anyway and no telling if they would have kept the J2 husks or made a new buck and pulled lots of fiberglas or vac-form plastic shapes to make the city bigger and have extras to blow up.

But we'll never know.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I've got two days into the gear:
















[Silver is a Harsh Mistress....

Steve


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

That looks really nice, but, um, I don't mean to nitpick but isn't that supposed to be attached to the Jupiter 2 and not a superglue bottle?


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Here's at least one of the 4' miniatures that had slots up the sides of the windows for the crash doors to slide. But at least 2 didn't. So you're good whichever way you want to go. 
Great thread - I love watching J2s get built.


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

This is already a fun WIP to watch indeed!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

starseeker said:


> Here's at least one of the 4' miniatures that had slots up the sides of the windows for the crash doors to slide. But at least 2 didn't. So you're good whichever way you want to go.
> Great thread - I love watching J2s get built.


Wait wait wait. Have I lost my mind?

That third picture, the one with a person closing the crash doors. Why does that hull look like metal? There even seems to be a welded seam to the right of the window.

Am I just seeing things or have I been mistaken all this time, believing the J2 was fiberglas, likely laid over a carved buck?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve H said:


> Am I just seeing things or have I been mistaken all this time, believing the J2 was fiberglas, likely laid over a carved buck?


I thought it was _tin_ laid over a carved buck...


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Is the Starlight Tech sound board make the sounds of the engines? If so, do you have a link?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Steve H said:


> That looks really nice, but, um, I don't mean to nitpick but isn't that supposed to be attached to the Jupiter 2 and not a superglue bottle?


Man,.. talk about bringing silly putty to a potter's convention.
Not gonna make it in the comedic modeler's society with materiel like that.

At the very least:_* looks like you got some superglue on your landing gear...*_Now go practice in front of a mirror.







[/URL][/IMG]
Click on the image to see a short vid.
Sorry Opus,..I just saw your post. it's in the R&D stage.
Contact stan with any questions: http://www.starling-tech.com/index1.php?id=electronics
(I don't even have one yet..lol)

Still working on the gear...

Steve


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> I thought it was _tin_ laid over a carved buck...


Really? Tin? wow. 

See, again, I acknowledge possible stupidity, all the stuff that's been posted about the J2, I have zero memory of anyone saying the thing was metal. 

So that would be damn impressive. Cut, bent, probably hammered, polished, welded, smoothed. geeze.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve H said:


> Really? Tin? wow.


That's just what I gathered from pictures... even all broken up, I see no cracks or chips, just what looks like tin cut into & pried off..


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

starseeker said:


> Here's at least one of the 4' miniatures that had slots up the sides of the windows for the crash doors to slide. But at least 2 didn't. So you're good whichever way you want to go.
> Great thread - I love watching J2s get built.


 
The "Hero" 4' Miniature had the track for the Crash Doors. The original Gemini 12 Did not.
Nor did the Little 12" Gemini 12/ Jupiter 2.

The Moebius Jupiter 2 is based off of the Hero..that's why it has the groove and slots to simulate the crash doors.:thumbsup:

Of course, you can build it any which way you want..even add more windows like the "City beneath the Sea"!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I understand the upper and lower hulls were originally made of plaster of paris, then covered with hot wax to 'seal' the plaster, and then molds were made of the upper and lower hull parts. The hulls were laid up with fiberglass cloth and when cured, were then attached to each other with more fiberglass. The inner mechanics and such were probably made and installed in the lower hull before it was sealed up. The top 'became' removable later.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks everybody for all the input..this is a great board.
Still messing with the landing gear..








re-cutting the detail..

A little light blocking paint:
















and more primer:
Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm trying to think of how to zoot up the landing gear pads.









Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

steve123 said:


> I'm trying to think of how to zoot up the landing gear pads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder what kinds of details the kit lacks? (if any). Your paint color seems pretty good. The full size set seems to be (in what few color photos I've seen) monochromatic. The minor color differences make a big bump in realism. 
Hmmmm, wonder who could post full-size set/miniature color screen grabs to say one way or the other?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

You hit it right on the head. All the shots of the ship show monochrome..but subtle coloration can bring a kit to life..and that's where I'm going with this one.
The LIS author I spoke of before loves the build...I'm not gonna argue...

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I just ratted this up tonight...But The TSDS fusion core is like Christmas....
Click on the image







[/URL][/IMG]



Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I likes lights!:thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I know, me too..I ran it all night..Not sure how the Parrot feels about it though


Is there a way to get the landing gear installed without the bending and the scratching and the hey hey and the hoyven maven?

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I didn't even touch the thing yesterday, But now I've got to re-shoot a few landing gear legs, and the* hull*.
This kit didn't look like it was made from an absorbent materiel, but it sure soaks up paint.

Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve, are you saying that the kit sucks?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hee hee I really like this kit. Moe seems to improve the kits they make every time. 
It's amazing how much paint something this big uses up though.

Again, is there something I'm missing about installing the gear legs without a wrestling match?

Steve


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

steve123 said:


> Hee hee I really like this kit. Moe seems to improve the kits they make every time.
> It's amazing how much paint something this big uses up though.
> 
> Again, is there something I'm missing about installing the gear legs without a wrestling match?
> ...


I ignored the kit instructions and modified the landing gear so that they are easily removable and the gear covers can be snapped into place so it can be displayed "gear up" or "gear down". The Gear snaps firmly into place and supports the weight of the ship easily.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_0915.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_09162.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_09171.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_09211.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_0924.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_09251.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_0926.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_09272.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_09571.JPG

I added tabs to the gear covers so they can be snapped in, in place of the landing gear:

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_0920.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_0919.JPG


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

kenlee said:


> I ignored the kit instructions and modified the landing gear so that they are easily removable and the gear covers can be snapped into place so it can be displayed "gear up" or "gear down". The Gear snaps firmly into place and supports the weight of the ship easily.
> 
> http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_0915.JPG
> http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_09162.JPG
> ...


*Another one I'm regretting not doing.........*


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Plenty of free WAV and MP3 sound f/x and both theme songs found on the web.

*wink wink*--*nudge nudge*--*say no more*


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks KenLee! It the client wants that I'm in! (I just sent him an e-mail)

Very elegant solution!

Kar, Stan is working on the sounds as we speak...woo hoo!

Steve


----------



## whereisanykey (Sep 25, 2011)

KenLee: I'll have to study those pictures thoroughly. Looks like a good idea. I had planned on making the legs out of brass tubing inside each other. I've got that part lined out. Will have to drill tiny holes though the tubes and use a very small brass to set the legs together. I believe it was three sets of tubing. On the bottom I planned to wrap wire around and solder it. 

Steve: Are you planning on using any motors. I am considering using a number of motors. I'm not sure how to go about doing it in some cases. I would like to make the airlock door open automatically. Since there are places where switches are it wouldn't be a problem using those as actual places to put real switches but having a motor drive the door is problematic. The design of this ship has loads of possibilities if a person can figure out how to accomplish it all. Motors for the astrogator, for the tape decks, for the radar scopes, etc, etc. This doesn't include the thousands of fibers that can be added.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

steve123 said:


> Thanks KenLee! It the client wants that I'm in! (I just sent him an e-mail)
> 
> Very elegant solution!
> 
> ...


That was the first modification that I did to this model. When I saw on the instructions that the gear was an either/or option, I had to change it. 

(*WARNING* shameless self promotion ahead)

I also developed a kit to add the missing ceiling beams. They are made from pre-cut styrene and pvc. Only a little trimming where the beams connect to the center hub is needed for a perfect fit. I still have some available.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/beam_kit_1.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/beam_kit_2.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/beam_kit_3.JPG


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Where, no I not gonna get too crazy with this kit, just lights and sounds.
kenlee send me an e-mail it's in my bio..we can talk.


Steve


----------



## whereisanykey (Sep 25, 2011)

kenlee said:


> That was the first modification that I did to this model. When I saw on the instructions that the gear was an either/or option, I had to change it.
> 
> (*WARNING* shameless self promotion ahead)
> 
> ...


That might be something I'd be interested in. I haven't come up with exactly how to do that. Does it leave clearance for lights above. 
My thinking was to make some beams like that and then take the parts and make clear parts from them, so I could light the faces as the show relflects. I've also considered cutting away some of the material and putting in some SMD Led's in a channel. A person could then run some thin wiring from the bottom with a tiny hole drilled into the bottom protrusion.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

whereisanykey said:


> That might be something I'd be interested in. I haven't come up with exactly how to do that. Does it leave clearance for lights above.
> My thinking was to make some beams like that and then take the parts and make clear parts from them, so I could light the faces as the show relflects. I've also considered cutting away some of the material and putting in some SMD Led's in a channel. A person could then run some thin wiring from the bottom with a tiny hole drilled into the bottom protrusion.


Plenty of room overhead for lighting, this is how I installed the lights in mine:

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/lights_on.JPG

The plastic that I use for the beams is a hollow rectangular tube, so lighting the beams is a possibility.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Sound board is on the way. I havent heard from the client about the roof beams.

Wet sanded all the primer..shooting silver tomorrow.

Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

steve123 said:


> Sound board is on the way. I havent heard from the client about the roof beams.
> 
> Wet sanded all the primer..shooting silver tomorrow.
> 
> Steve


Yay! Can't wait!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Me too!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Once Robbie was done I started on the J2 again...

I'm re-doing the landing gear a mite..then we shoot the silver for the Hull.
I wet sanded the hull primer last week..So I _*should*_ be ready to paint.

















Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I spent all yesterday and this morning wet sanding...the silver...

This thing really drinks up paint. I can't wait untill I'm doing the interior and other simple stuff..lol Shots of the painted hull tomorrow morning

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I got the shading/tonality I wanted on the landing gear:








I like tamiya silver, but it's not giving me even color/gloss over the surface of the large hull.
















I've wet sanded the silver,..now I'm waiting for the rain to stop so I can re-shoot.

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I can't wait for the interior part of this build to start.
Progress will go alot faster..and the grins will be bigger.

Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

steve123 said:


> I can't wait for the interior part of this build to start.
> Progress will go alot faster..and the grins will be bigger.
> 
> Steve


A J2 is always fun, in and out. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Me likey! Hey, the dang thing in the show was pretty heavily weathered and uneven looking. I really liked that. It helped with scale and realism.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Kdaracal, either you are trying to make me feel better, or you just saved my Sunday.....lol

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok, the lower hull looks fine..the upper needs another coat..but I can see the end of the tunnel.










Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Niiiiiice.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Chris!

I think I want to clear coat it..but I like the shine:

























Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

That shine is REAL pretty. Great for just-taking-off Jupiter. 

My PL J2 (when I finally get around to finishing it) will be used, abused & space junk-battered, no shine whatsoever. But the Moebius kit kind of deserves the royal treatment IMO. :thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Chris,... has anyone really weathered the daylights out of a Moe J2?

I've been priming the interior pieces and seeing how many popsicle sticks I have laying around.

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Today is some of the fiddly fussy stuff








Wet sanding the primered floor.
Masking off turbolift plate before the dark brown color.
















And filling the ejector pin marks in the ceiling









Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I've got a few things going this week, that's why progress is so pokey.
I'm getting the floor ready. Primer, light blocking , now the colors.
I'm using the TSDS detail set But after the tons of info I'm wading through, I think the inner floor color it provides is a hair too light.
But it will make a dandy mask...









Also gotta add more lights!!!









Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I like how the floor came out. I needed to mask around the TSDS floor vinyl, but it was very close..like I said in color, and in diameter.


























Steve


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

I didn't know that the decal didn't fit the inner circle.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

It's a vinyl floor piece.. it looked so nice it broke my heart not to use it.
I'd already decided the color was a hair off from the sources. It (the color)was so close not many will even care,or notice I laid it down to mask off the paint,.it was a mite off...it's really close..but I wanted the colors to match the molding lines. But, the rest of the TSDS kit seems dead on.


Usually with a build, I'll look at other builds for hints through the forest. This time, I'm just going to bring out the best I can of a very nice kit. (The things I've seen of other builds was irritating) 
This kit has a lot going on, and the builder needs to pay attention, and (try) to anticipate places that will bite him in his HOO HA.
The wall thingies,..if they dont fit, they will warp the floor. I sanded the mating surfaces, and then clamped them together, Jed..lol








They dont just drop in, but they do fit very nicely..this one is just sitting on the deck, no glue.








I'm sure I'll step all over my HOO Ha somewhere in this build,.. but, it's ok so far..

Steve 


Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

steve123 said:


> It's a vinyl floor piece.. it looked so nice it broke my heart not to use it.
> I'd already decided the color was a hair off from the sources. It (the color)was so close not many will even care,or notice I laid it down to mask off the paint,.it was a mite off...it's really close..but I wanted the colors to match the molding lines. But, the rest of the TSDS kit seems dead on.
> 
> 
> ...


Those seams. Those blasted edge seams! What are your plans?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

On the outside. white glue/ filler/ 220 grit. On the inside?

I've been playing with an idea..the seam won't matter...

Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _On the inside?_


I guess the inside matters most. But I can see your cogs turning! I used white R/C pin striping tape with limited success.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm trying to light up the interior with what *I* put in the channel.....

Huh?...HUH?

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm still working with thermoforming this stuff. so we will see....










If I can make it work and have the correct color worked out..this will be cool!

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Working on the wall colors.









The vinyl gets you close,.. But,..I can do close by my ownself.










Steve


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Steve

I'm not sure, but I guess Starseeker made something related to your idea. Unfortunately, I don't remember which thread.

Amazing work!! :thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Fernando! If I can make this work it will be a hoot. But I may need to use it in the next two J2 builds..the clock is ticking on this one. If I can't get the stuff to mold easily I'll need to work on it later.

Got the walls all done, everything fits . Now I am adding the electronics. I got alot of stuff to hide in here.

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Work progresses.









Gotta love harbor Freight.









Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Man, if you don't post every 3 minutes here the wankers bury you..

Simon was right, about boards..too much work.








I'm moving my builds to my site over the next week.


Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Man, if you don't post every 3 minutes here the wankers bury you..

Simon was right, about boards..too much work.









Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Looks like I could walk right through there!:thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*bump!*

:wave::tongue::wave:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Guys...

And we are back. j2 is almost done:
































































Steve


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Sweet! I agree w/Chrisisall! I feel like I've walked onto the set of LiS and am looking at a prop and/or miniaturized set!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

steve123 said:


>


OOooooo, the anticipation.... 
Aziz, LIGHT!!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for sayin that Griff!,..But we both know that aint true..lol
Thanks Chris.
Check this out:
My client opted not to go with the paragrafix heavy duty landing gear.
http://www.paragrafix.biz/search01.asp?MainCat=Multimedia Accessories
I think I'm going to strongly insist for my next two J2 builds.
















To lessen the shock coming off and on the landing gear as I worked on the ship.
I white glued some foam to the landging gear pads.








The flat ones are a week old.....

Steve


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

That looks great!

Nice Job Steve.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

1997 shock absorbers- I approve!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Really beautiful, Steve! Thanks for chronicling this one. Important stuff. And it sounds like business is booming....


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks guys! I have a lot of interesting projects coming up.
























This J2 lights up _and_ makes cool noises..lol
http://www.starling-tech.com/index1.php?id=j2
Steve


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

One question, how did the space pod wind up in the airlock?
BTW, fantastic work!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Lol.. I was wondering when someone would bring_ that _up.

The client hated it being in the pod bay and asked for me to put it there.
(I even built walls and a bulkhead)

Steve


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Lets see a link to the beefed up landing gear you are talking about please. Is it the same landing gear Ron gross helped develop or is there another aftermarket landing gear ?


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

steve123 said:


> Lol.. I was wondering when someone would bring_ that _up.
> 
> The client hated it being in the pod bay and asked for me to put it there.
> (I even built walls and a bulkhead)
> ...


Sounds like something Irwin himself would have done. I guess it makes as much sense there as it did in what was essentially a storage room for the first two seasons.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Bert the link is in the same frame where I talked about it...
http://www.paragrafix.biz/search01.asp?MainCat=Multimedia


I built the interior so that I can remove it without damage or flexing while I'm adding more doo-dads...

I'm adding my own lights now... I'll light everything that I can in the time I have left.









More pics soon

Steve


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I keep getting this so i thought you may have a better link 
*500 - Internal server error.*

*There is a problem with the resource you are looking for, and it cannot be displayed.*


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

bert model maker said:


> I keep getting this so i thought you may have a better link
> *500 - Internal server error.*
> 
> *There is a problem with the resource you are looking for, and it cannot be displayed.*


Try this one:
http://www.paragrafix.biz/product_d...edia Accessories&SubCat=blank&PPartNum=PGX120

I believe this is the item he was referring to.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Paul was re-stocking the Landing gear last time I asked maybe tht's it.

I know I need at _least_ two sets.


Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Actually, I'm happy to see these "out of stock". It means folks are buying and building this pup.....


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I finally noticed the pod parked in the wrong garage. Now it keeps looking at me!

(peek-a-boo!)


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

This will take your mind off it....










Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

OOOOooooooooo!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks, it's pretty blurry. I'll re-shoot tonight.
Now that all the pre-wired stuff is in, I'm adding my own lights bit by bit...









The Kit's circuit decals look nice on the computer wall.

Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _This will take your mind off it...._


Ahhhh, nothing like a little J2 therapy! Even blurry, I can tell it's one of a kind. Just remember not to breathe when you shoot pics.......


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I just shot from the hip. here are two more.
I spent all day working on the freeze tube walls (adding difusion)
I'd say pass on the self adhesive stuff that comes with the decal set, just paint the walls blue,..It will save you hours....


















Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I likes.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Chris. I was worried the landing lights were too bright, but I gave them a seperate circuit so they can be switched off and on regardless of any other lights or sound.

Steve


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Great! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

steve123 said:


> I was worried the landing lights were too bright, but I gave them a separate circuit so they can be switched off and on regardless of any other lights or sound.


mmm, the word 'genius' might apply here...:thumbsup:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

thanks for the link, those are the landing gear legs i was thinking of.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

bert model maker said:


> I keep getting this so i thought you may have a better link
> *500 - Internal server error.*
> 
> *There is a problem with the resource you are looking for, and it cannot be displayed.*





kenlee said:


> Try this one:
> http://www.paragrafix.biz/product_d...edia Accessories&SubCat=blank&PPartNum=PGX120
> 
> I believe this is the item he was referring to.


The link was good - I was doing some HTML cleanup on my site and didn't thoroughly test the sub-pages. (I moved some of the database calls and they interfered with each other on the lower level pages. D'oh!)



steve123 said:


> Paul was re-stocking the Landing gear last time I asked maybe tht's it.
> 
> I know I need at _least_ two sets.
> 
> ...


I *should* have them back in stock in the next day or two - the company supplying my laser cutting has been REALLY backed up, but a short run shipped earlier this week. Got my fingers crossed.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v351/stev123/RobsJ2/RobsJ2build244.jpg

You breathed, again! (from your hip!?!) eeeww.

:jest:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Chris, But I'm not a genius..I'm just a guy, a guy who has some heros and I don't believe in saints......lol ...just teasin..

I think what has made the build easier has been to make the interior parts a complete self standing assembly.

















It's easier to mess with scratchbuilt lighting that way.









Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

steve123 said:


> Thanks Chris, But I'm not a genius..I'm just a guy, a guy who has some heros and I don't believe in saints......lol ...just teasin..
> 
> I think what has made the build easier has been to make the interior parts a complete self standing assembly.
> 
> ...


Certainly good enough to display either way. I personally love the interior so much, I just want to be able to see the whole thing. I did similar, but my cheap Target Christmas lights got in the way and the top doesn't quite fit down as well. But I have the option to change the lights out someday.

Very nice.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Kar, I dragged the tripod over to the photostand just for you.

































it's lots of fun when you hook up the wires.....

Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Oh, hurt me hurt me! That's so nice!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Chris! _*This*_ pic is the one I really got exited about..









I'll re- shoot this in more darkness with a tripod in a bit..


















Tomorrow I'll re- install the floor lights and add some more console lighting.

Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Super fantastic! Wow! And now you can breathe freely. But I can't believe you are going to put in MORE lights! You must be sad every time one of your babies gets shipped away!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I think I would have liked to have kept the Icarus.
But I'm pretty much over 'em by the time I'm done.
This thing is so big it really dominates a house, let alone a workbench.



















Steve


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Great Work Steve!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve, you are some machine.:thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks. I don't feel like a machine though, I've spent months on this thing..The additional lighting was always in my head. I just had to build and install it.

A few more pics tonight, and then it goes in a big box 

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

It's done and outta here.

More pics as soon as the wankers try to bury me again 

Steve


----------

